# Dancing with the Bees in Chattanooga, TN, USA



## awaggledance (Jun 8, 2013)

This is my first year beekeeping after falling in love with bees last year. I work at a museum with a bee exhibit and spent many of my breaks just watching the bees. We have an amazing observation hive, a KTB, and a langstroth hive. Last year we had three swarms from these hives possibly because spring came a few months early. I enjoyed learning from all these experiences and signed up for a mentoring class as soon as I got a chance this year. I now have a thriving hive and just added my queen excluder and another super. I am loving beekeeping and writing lots about it on my blog and website all about bees. Like a bee telling her sisters where nectar is, I am communicating what I know about bees.


----------



## Matt903 (Apr 8, 2013)

Welcome to the bee keeping world. I live about 40 miles north of you in Monroe County. I have four top bars and two frame hives. I hope to keep expanding every year to sell queens, and top bar nucs, right now I am selling top bar hives. Please let me know if I can ever help with anything. I love to talk bees with anybody!


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

I grew up in Chattanooga and now live in Meigs County. What museum are you referring to? Looks like everyone had fun.


----------



## awaggledance (Jun 8, 2013)

The Creative Discovery Museum


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

